# IBS and shoulder pain ????



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Does anybody get a gnawing, yet dull, extremely annoying shoulder pain when constipated?This is the second time that it happened to me. Interestingly, the first time I ate popcorn in a movie theatre, while today I tried to drink more than two beers (even though I was constipated). Naturally, I became horribly gassy, but I also got this irritating shoulder pain.Anybody can see a connection of shoulder pain to IBS? I am sure it is related, because the pain went away after my stomach calmed down a bit at home.


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

An important question to ask is this: Which shoulder was hurting? If it was your left shoulder, I would immediately tell your physician because of a possible heart problem. Infarction is sometimes indicated by a severe pain in the left shoulder, even if you're not having chestpains. I did have a severe pain in my right shoulder after having a bout of gas pains a couple of months ago. It may have been a combination of gas pains and something else (like esophagitis), but after I got rid of the gas the pain quickly subsided.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Popeye,I wouldn't say so much as pain, but gas pain. It's meaning is different to me, is that what you meant. Also, because of my serious whole body injury, I do tend to get pains all over, and my shoulder as well. But, I think I know what you're talking about.Peace to all during this Holiday SeasonJadair


----------



## wolfbabe (Dec 20, 2002)

Like another has stated you can have something called "associated pain" i have had chest pains up to my shoulders from the trapped wind moving upwards ..i would see a doctor to confirm it is nothing else.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I am IBS D and have had bad pain int he left shoulder and arm, even some pain in the chest. I had a stress test, cardiogram and wore a heart monitor for 24 hours. I have not heard from the doctor and it has been over a week. I guess if I have a heart problem, I will just drop over, the medical profession stinks! You would think a call saying all is well should be in order, I do not want the Dr. to gossip on the phone with me for an hour. No one is so special that cannot take a second out of the day to reassure someone who is worried to death.If a doctor is that busy, he better slow down, or he is in for a heart attack!!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks for the replies, guys !!!







I'm just too scared to go and check my heart. I had the shoulder and arm pain again today (along with the stomach cramps, gas, and some constipation).Whatever is wrong with my organism, IT S*CKS !!!


----------

